#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  文學創作版版主申請

## 皇天蒼狼

申請版面名稱: 文學創作版

想擔任版主的理由:

我很喜歡寫小說以及閱讀小說，再加上想對樂園以及文學創作版盡一份心力，以及希望能服務那些熱愛文學創作的獸友們。 

具體簡述過去經驗或表現:

以前曾經擔任過朋友開的小論壇的版主三個月，不過最後因為他課業繁忙而關閉論壇了。

希望狼王能給我一個機會，謝謝。

----------


## 狼王白牙

我曾經見過皇天蒼狼的論壇，雖小但主題性不錯；

並且根據您的文學創作發表，

我認為可以讓皇天蒼狼試試看這份工作

請上任後好好加油，工作是版面品質控管及鼓勵創作品   :Wink:

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

感謝狼王肯給我這個機會，我會好好做好版主的。

題外：我都不知道狼王有來光臨我朋友開的小論壇呢。

----------

